# San Sebastian (DONOSTIA) Primary International school



## Giara

Hello All,
I have the opportunity to move abroad with my family; we have two daughters, 3 and 5 years old.
I have two options: San Sebastian (Donostia) or Biarritz.
My two daughters had the chance to frequent an international school for the last 18 months, and I'd like to know if in Biarritz or in San Sebastian there are international schools. This could make the difference in the choosing of the place where to live.

Could you help me?
Thanks
Giara


----------



## xabiaxica

Giara said:


> Hello All,
> I have the opportunity to move abroad with my family; we have two daughters, 3 and 5 years old.
> I have two options: San Sebastian (Donostia) or Biarritz.
> My two daughters had the chance to frequent an international school for the last 18 months, and I'd like to know if in Biarritz or in San Sebastian there are international schools. This could make the difference in the choosing of the place where to live.
> 
> Could you help me?
> Thanks
> Giara


:welcome:

take a look at our _*FAQs & useful info *_sticky thread above - there''s a section about education with links to associations for both British & American International schools


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Giara said:


> Hello All,
> I have the opportunity to move abroad with my family; we have two daughters, 3 and 5 years old.
> I have two options: San Sebastian (Donostia) or Biarritz.
> My two daughters had the chance to frequent an international school for the last 18 months, and I'd like to know if in Biarritz or in San Sebastian there are international schools. This could make the difference in the choosing of the place where to live.
> 
> Could you help me?
> Thanks
> Giara


If you're going to the Basque Country for a non permanent move I'd definately go for an international/ British or other nationality school because otherwise your children will be taught in Spanish, Basque (euskera) and English.
Here's some basic info...
Guia Euskadi - The Basque education system
I have nephews who go to the American School and the French school. I don't know much about them other than their parents chose them for the language, not for the great facilities or anything. The 5 boys are all totally bilingual in the chosen languages.


----------



## 213979

The American school looked like a pretty neat place, but it's a bit tough to get to. There's also the German school, which is supposedly quite good. 

What's the problem? All these places are in Bilbao. I don't know of any international schools in Donosti. I'm sure there are some good private schools, though.


----------



## Pesky Wesky

elenetxu said:


> The American school looked like a pretty neat place, but it's a bit tough to get to. There's also the German school, which is supposedly quite good.
> 
> What's the problem? All these places are in Bilbao. I don't know of any international schools in Donosti. I'm sure there are some good private schools, though.


There's this one, but I don't have any references about it
St. Patrick's English School


----------



## 213979

That kind of looks like a neat school!


----------



## Giara

thanks everybody for your answers and advices


----------



## UnstoppableFamily

Hi Giara, I saw your post and wanted to ask what you found for your family?

My family plans to move to San Sebastian at the end of the month and is looking for a school for my daughter to attend that is english speaking.


----------



## Giara

Hello,
unfortunatly I will not go to San Sebastian, and for this reason I didn't take more info about the primary.

Enjoy San Sebastian
Giara


----------



## Mkbradley

*Me too!*

Hi Giara,

I am wondering what information you have found? I also have a 3- and 5-year old(boys) and are looking at moving to San Sebastian, but cannot find any information on schools. 

I would be very appreciative to know how it's going!

Thanks, 
Marisa








Giara said:


> Hello All,
> I have the opportunity to move abroad with my family; we have two daughters, 3 and 5 years old.
> I have two options: San Sebastian (Donostia) or Biarritz.
> My two daughters had the chance to frequent an international school for the last 18 months, and I'd like to know if in Biarritz or in San Sebastian there are international schools. This could make the difference in the choosing of the place where to live.
> 
> Could you help me?
> Thanks
> Giara


----------



## bluffan

*San Sebastian*



UnstoppableFamily said:


> Hi Giara, I saw your post and wanted to ask what you found for your family?
> 
> My family plans to move to San Sebastian at the end of the month and is looking for a school for my daughter to attend that is english speaking.


I am planning a one school year stay with my family in San Sebastian or the nearby Atlantic coast and wonder if you would be willing to share any insights on the schools and surroundings.

We are a family of five, two parents and three boys, ages 11, 9 and 7. We're looking, hopefully, for a school that can take all three, with a curriculum in English but with strong emphasis on bilingual education. We are flexible on location, although we hope to situate ourselves within a day's drive of the mountains, as we're from Colorado and plan to ski the Pyrenees during winter.

Any help or advice would be much appreciated!


----------



## Pesky Wesky

This thread has info about San Sebastian and education.
You'll probably find my confusion about Cali and California a bit silly, but if you stick with it, towards the end there's info about education in the Basque country and life in general
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...ooking-into-moving-san-sebastian-spain-5.html
First thing is to make sure you have visas if needed


----------



## 213979

bluffan said:


> I am planning a one school year stay with my family in San Sebastian or the nearby Atlantic coast and wonder if you would be willing to share any insights on the schools and surroundings.
> 
> We are a family of five, two parents and three boys, ages 11, 9 and 7. We're looking, hopefully, for a school that can take all three, with a curriculum in English but with strong emphasis on bilingual education. We are flexible on location, although we hope to situate ourselves within a day's drive of the mountains, as we're from Colorado and plan to ski the Pyrenees during winter.
> 
> Any help or advice would be much appreciated!


I would look into the Bilbao metro area. The American School may be your best choice if you will be going back to the US after your year here. It is in a beautiful area outside the ciry and you could easily live in Getxo, Plentzia or any of the smaller towns on the coast.


----------

